# Help needed with Adobe Reader 5.0 on Mac OS 9.2.2



## tomdkat (Sep 18, 2006)

So, I installed Adobe Reader 5.0 on Mac OS 9.2.2 and when I start it, I get an error indicating:

CoolTypeCarbonLib could not be found

and Adobe Reader terminates.  Any ideas?

Thanks!

Peace...


----------



## sinclair_tm (Sep 19, 2006)

well, it needs the extention named that.  i have never heard of it.  carbonlib was the system file that let os8.6 through 9.2.2 use some early os x apps written in carbon.  i'd contact adobe and see if they can tell you if its something they can help you with.


----------



## tomdkat (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks!  I've posted this question on the Adobe forum but I wanted to see if anyone here had any experience with this, in the event the Adobe forum didn't pan out.  

EDIT:  Do you think I could download this to solve the problem?  A Google search on "CarbonLib" found that link for me.  

Peace...


----------



## sinclair_tm (Sep 20, 2006)

if you don't already have it on your mac, then download it as you should have it all ready.  but i don't think if will help in this problem because it is not cooltypecarbonlib.


----------



## tomdkat (Sep 21, 2006)

Well, I don't know if CarbonLib is already installed or not.  I was hoping CoolTypeCarbonLib would have been part of CarbonLib.   The Adobe forum hasn't helped at all with this.  *Sigh*

Thanks for the help!  I'll see if I can pay Adobe to help me. 

Peace...


----------



## tomdkat (Sep 27, 2006)

Ok, I got the problem resolved.  CoolTypeCarbonLib comes with Adobe Reader 5.0.5.  I tried making a desktop icon for the app and pressed "Control" while dragging the icon to the desktop, which made a copy of the app on the desktop.  When I ran it from the desktop, I got the error.  When I ran it from the app folder, everything worked fine.

Peace....


----------

